# Schaltzug wechseln bei Innenverlegung durch Cube HPC



## Eisengeier (19. November 2012)

Ich will bei meinem AMS HPC die SLX Trigger gegen XT tauschen und somit dann auch die Schaltzüge. Oder gibt es eine Möglichkeit den XT Trigger an die vorhandenen Schaltzüge anzuschließen ohne alles ausbauen zu müssen? Falls nicht, wie sind die Schaltzüge im Rahmen verlegt? Ist die Zughülle durchgehend, also kann ich den Schaltzug einfach rausziehen und den neuen durchschieben? Oder bekomme ich ihn dann womöglich unten nicht wieder raus?


----------



## Deleted 217672 (19. November 2012)

Hallo,

wenn die Hülle durchgehend verlegt ist, solltest Du an ihr ziehen können und auf der anderen Seite eine Bewegung feststellen.
Dann ist der Wechsel des Zuges kein Problem.

Ansonsten kann man mit einem Magneten den Zug in die richtige Position bringen und ihn so leichter wieder aus dem Rahmen rausholen.

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (19. November 2012)

Einfach Kunststoffliner (ca 80cm) über die montierten Innenzüge im Unterrohr schieben, dabei an den Lochausgängen etwas rauslassen. 
Danach die Innenzüge rausziehen und anschließend wieder neu reinschieben. 
Ohne Kunststoffliner wird es mühsamer, notfalls kannst die Innenzüge dann mit einer Speiche (Speichenkopf) am Unterrohrende rausfischen.
Von Cube gibt es auch eine Anleitung dazu.
http://www.cube.eu/service/bedienungsanleitungen/?jumpurl=uploads%2Fmedia%2FZugwechsel_Elite_2011.pdf&juSecure=1&mimeType=application%2Fpdf&locationData=374%3Att_content%3A2678&juHash=2326b4f3d3e3f1d280242a61b77c41021aaa4623


----------



## Turbo-s (19. November 2012)

Vincy schrieb:


> Einfach Kunststoffliner über die montierten Innenzüge im Unterrohr schieben, dabei an den Lochausgängen etwas rauslassen.
> Danach die Innenzüge rausziehen und anschließend wieder neu reinschieben.
> Ohne Kunststoffliner wird es mühsamer, notfalls kannst die Innenzüge dann mit einer Speiche (Speickenkopf) am Unterrohrende rausfischen.
> Von Cube gibt es auch eine Anleitung dazu.
> http://www.cube.eu/service/bedienungsanleitungen/?jumpurl=uploads%2Fmedia%2FZugwechsel_Elite_2011.pdf&juSecure=1&mimeType=application%2Fpdf&locationData=374%3Att_content%3A2678&juHash=2326b4f3d3e3f1d280242a61b77c41021aaa4623



Hey Vincy, danke für den Link! Hab ich mir als Favorite gelegt. Bin immer noch nicht dazu gekommen mei Zeug auszupacken. Sitze schon wieder am Fluchhafen.


----------



## Eisengeier (21. November 2012)

War einfacher als gedacht: Die Zughüllen enden oben und unten am Rahmen. Ich habe die alten Züge nach unten aus dem Rahmen gezogen und vorher die neuen ans obere Ende mit Klebeband fixiert. So kamen beide an der richtigen Stelle problemlos raus und ich kann sie nach dem losmachen wieder durch die Zughüllen schieben. Fertig.


----------



## Boshard (23. Januar 2015)

Hab mal eine Frage mir ist der Schautzuggereissen genau in der mitte wie bekomme ich den neun zug eingefädelt?


----------

